# Cool sparring 🙂



## Jimmythebull (Oct 11, 2022)

Both were great boxers also showing great respect to each other.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 11, 2022)

I actually met Nigel Benn´s sparring partner who he sparred with in his army days. He was well respected in his Battalion. nigel Benn had outstanding fitness.


----------

